# Vệ sinh chao đèn ngủ bằng gốm sứ sạch nhanh



## gomsubaokhanh (6/12/21)

Chao (chụp) đèn là bộ phận của chiếc đèn ngủ có tác dụng tăng tính thẩm mỹ, cân đối lượng ánh sáng cho không gian. Chao đèn dễ bị bám bụi và khiến đèn trông cũ đi. Bài viết sau sẽ hướng dẫn bạn vệ sinh chao đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ sạch và nhanh nhất.

Chao đèn ngủ thường được cố định bằng khung nhựa hoặc khung thép để chao lên dáng đẹp hơn. Vì thế, khi vệ sinh, bạn cần hết sức cẩn thận sao cho vừa sạch được bụi bẩn, vừa không khiến chao bị biến dạng.






Cách vệ sinh chao đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ sạch nhanh

Chuẩn bị

Theo thời gian, chao vải sẽ không còn độ bóng đẹp như ban đầu. Đã đến lúc bạn cần vệ sinh chúng. Trước đó, hãy chuẩn bị những dụng cụ sau đây:

Bàn chải có đầu lông mềm
Máy sấy tóc
Vải sạch mềm
Chất tẩy rửa nhẹ (hoặc bạn có thể pha loãng nước giặt)
Máy hút bụi cùng đầu lông (nếu có)
Hướng dẫn vệ sinh chao đèn ngủ bằng gốm

Để vệ sinh chao đèn ngủ bằng gốm, bạn làm tuần tự theo những cách sau:

1. Đầu tiên, bạn cần đảm bảo đèn đã được rút phích cắm và ngắt hoàn toàn dòng điện để tránh nguy hiểm khi vệ sinh đèn.

2. Dùng bàn chải có đầu lông mềm chải nhẹ trên bề mặt ngoài của chao đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ, chải từ trên xuống đáy chụp để loại một phần bụi bẩn.

3. Xoay trục đèn và thực hiện lặp lại những đường quét dài trên chao.

4. Nếu bạn có máy hút bụi và đầu lông mềm làm sạch, bạn có thể dùng máy để việc vệ sinh diễn ra nhanh hơn. Tuy nhiên, cần đảm bảo chao đèn của bạn đủ lớn để chịu được lực hút từ máy. Nếu không, hãy bỏ qua bước này và đi đến bước 5.

5. Dùng máy sấy tóc có chế độ thổi gió mát để thổi hết bụi ở các phần khó vệ sinh hoặc bụi trên thân đèn, ria chụp đèn.

6. Phần bên trong chụp đèn thường là nhựa. Lúc này, bạn làm ẩm khăn sạch bằng nước và lau bên trong.

7. Pha thêm dung dịch làm sạch, dùng khăn ẩm chấm vào rồi lau những chỗ tích tụ nhiều bụi

8. Lưu ý, không được dùng nước để vệ sinh phần chao vải của đèn. Việc nước tiếp xúc với vải chao có thể khiến phá vỡ liên kết lớp dán, làm chao bị bung khỏi phần nhựa và khung cố định.

9. Nếu khung vải được khâu lại vào khung thì bạn không cần quá lo ngại việc chúng bị tách rời khỏi đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ.

10. Sau đó, rửa lại chao đèn bằng nước sạch lần cuối sao cho loại hết xà phòng còn xót lại.

11. Phơi khô chao đèn trong bóng râm hoặc túi sấy. Sau khi chao khô, bạn lắp ráp lại hoàn chỉnh chiếc đèn và thưởng thức vẻ đẹp bóng như mới của chúng.

Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn vệ sinh chao đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ nhanh nhất


----------

